# pinnacle food



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I was looking around at Pinnacle brand and I know they are known for sensitive stomachs but I was wondering if the peak protein kind was also for sensitive stomachs or if it is just the chicken and salmon that is for sensitive stomachs(those are not rated as high as the peak protein). Also, can you give these to foods to puppies?? We are on Royal canine just for the runny poop issue(seemed to stop the runs) but I dont think it is very great food. Tried Canidae and she got the runs again and didnt even like it. Thanks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would guess that the peak protein was just as good as the other formulas for sensitive stomachs as the ingredients are very similar. The trout formula and the duck one are for adult dogs, the chicken is for dogs and puppies but I am not sure if the Peak Protein is for puppies or just adults.
I would say Pinnacle is definitely a better food than Royal Canin. Which Royal Canin formula are you using? Maybe you can figure out why it is stopping the runs when Canidae is not.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sumI was looking around at Pinnacle brand and I know they are known for sensitive stomachs but I was wondering if the peak protein kind was also for sensitive stomachs or if it is just the chicken and salmon that is for sensitive stomachs(those are not rated as high as the peak protein). Also, can you give these to foods to puppies?? We are on Royal canine just for the runny poop issue(seemed to stop the runs) but I dont think it is very great food. Tried Canidae and she got the runs again and didnt even like it. Thanks!


For the record, although the Trout and Sweet Potatoes formula is the only one that specifically says "for sensitive stomachs" on the label, all formulas are designed to be easy on the stomach. I got this information by speaking to someone at the manufacturer, and my experience concurs, as far as the Chicken and Oats formula is concerned.

While the Chicken and Oats, Trout and Sweet Potatoes, and Duck and Potato formulas are all safe for large-breed puppies, the Peak Protein formula should not be given to large-breed pups because it has too much calcium.

My dog had soft poop issues on 6 or 7 different foods, including Royal Canin, and Pinnacle Chicken and Oats cured it.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I would love to feed the Pinnacle but have yet to really find anywhere in my area that sells it. (if anybody from Ohio near me knows of a store that has it please let me know) 

But w/ that being said, I have been feeding the Breeders Choice Avoderm and have been very very happy with that.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

We use the large breed royal canine and it does stop the runs but gives her terrible gas!!! But because we have tried 2 premium puppy foods(wellness, and canidae)and they both gave the runs I am leery of changing her over so I may wait until she is bigger to try changing her over if we stand the smell for that long!!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874I would love to feed the Pinnacle but have yet to really find anywhere in my area that sells it. (if anybody from Ohio near me knows of a store that has it please let me know)
> 
> But w/ that being said, I have been feeding the Breeders Choice Avoderm and have been very very happy with that.


Have you tried Petco lately? I just discovered that they JUST started carrying it. FWIW, in my area, they never did up until very recently. I saw it when I was there buying a new crate on Friday, and when I commented on it, one of the clerks said they just started carrying it. I would think that being a chain store, they would all carry it, but if they didn't, they can probably get it for you and you wouldn't have to pay shipping.

I also see found it in feed stores around here.

As an aside, when my dog was on Avoderm, her coat was REALLY, REALLY shiny, almost oily, but nevertheless shinier than anything. Do you see the same results with yours on th Avoderm?


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sumWe use the large breed royal canine and it does stop the runs but gives her terrible gas!!! But because we have tried 2 premium puppy foods(wellness, and canidae)and they both gave the runs I am leery of changing her over so I may wait until she is bigger to try changing her over if we stand the smell for that long!!


I hear you on going through a real PITA (pun intended) in an attempt to find a good solution, as I went through it. But, in my opinion, the puppy stage is the most crucial time in a dog's life because that's when their major development is going on. And, that's why I decided to soldier on, and went through all the pains of finding a good food that was agreeable to my pup's system.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i know im a broken record on this, but as someone else mentioned in another thread, i also have seen some gruesome results from large breed pups fed a diet too high in calcium. pinnacle peak protein is at 2.11%, and the fat is crazy high at 22%. i dont think they had large breed pups in mind with this food.

_Pinnacle
Peak Protein Formula

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein not less than 42.0% 
*Crude Fat not less than 22.0%* 
Crude Fiber not more than 2.0% 
Moisture not more than 10.0% 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids minimum 5.12% 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids minimum 0.50% 
Caloric Content 
Metabolizable Energy (calculated) 4100 kcal/kg 
Metabolizable Energy (calculated) 500 kcal/cup 

Nutrient Analysis 
Vitamins Function As Fed Unit 
Vitamin A Eyes / Coat / Bones / Skin 116,721.00 IU/KG 
Vitamin D Vigor / Bones / Teeth 1,509.00 IU/KG 
Vitamin E Reproduction / Fetal Growth 87.00 IU/KG 
Thiamine (B1) Nerves / Digestion 4.30 IU/KG 
Riboflavin (B2) Eyes / Skin / Enzymes 10.80 MG/KG 
Pantothenic Acid Growth / Nerves 20.10 MG/KG 
Niacin Nerves / Coat 37.90 MG/KG 
Pyridoxine Blood / Growth 4.10 MG/KG 
Folic Acid Growth / Maint / Blood 1.40 MG/KG 
Biotin Metabolism / Skin / Coat 0.18 MG/KG 
Vitamin B12 Blood 0.01 MG/KG 
Choline Liver / Kidney / Nerves 3,421.00 MG/KG 
Minerals Function As Fed Unit 
*Calcium Bones / Teeth / Muscle 2.11 % *
Phosphorus Bones / Teeth / Muscle 1.38 % 
Avail. Phosphorus Bones / Teeth / Muscle 1.20 % 
Potassium Body Fluids / Metabolism 1.87 % 
Sodium Regulate Body Fluids 0.39 % 
Chloride Regulate Body Fluids 0.72 % 
Magnesium Bones / Teeth / Muscles 0.10 % 
Iron Blood 298.00 MG/KG 
Copper Blood 9.20 MG/KG 
Manganese Bones / Teeth / Muscle 17.60 MG/KG 
Zinc Reproduction / Skin 127.00 MG/KG 
Iodine Thyroid 1.70 MG/KG 
Selenium Bones / Muscle 0.40 MG/KG 
Amino Acids As Fed Unit 
Arginine 2.34 % 
Lysine 1.62 % 
Methionine & Cystine 1.23 % 
Tryptophan 0.35 % 
Histidine 0.95 % 
Leucine 2.60 % 
Isoleucine 1.47 % 
Phenylalanine & Tyrosine 1.52 % 
Threonine 1.27 % 
Valine 1.66 % 
Fatty Acids As Fed Unit 
Arachidonic Acid 0.18 % 
Linoleic Acid 4.50 % 
Linolenic Acid 0.18 % 
Omega-6 4.12 % 
Omega-3 0.50 % 
_


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Is there a Petsmart nearby? The one closest to me carries Pinnacle.

~Kristin


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ya know we did have a Petco about half an hour from me but wouldn't ya know they closed!







I will have to do a search and see if there are any other Petco's close to me, 

Yes, their coats are very shiny, although they are blowing coat right now, need a good brushing but I have been a bad fur mom.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I didn't know Petsmart carried it. I haven't seen it in the stores near me, but maybe they just started, too. Seems like the food's starting to make a name for itself. The manufacturer said it's been out for quite a few years, too, but I'd not heard of it either, until just recently.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea the Petsmart near me carries Avoderm. I did another search on the Breeders Choice website and found a health food store near where I work that is supposed to carry the Breeders Choice foods, will have to call them tomorrow to see if they carry Pinnacle. 

I wish I would have found out about this food along time ago.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am so happy called that health food store, they do have Pinnacle, $43 for a 30 lb bag, I pay $43 when not on sale for the Avoderm so I think I am gonna pick up a bag of the Pinnacle this week and give it a try. 


Pinnacle would be ok for a baby to right, getting a puppy in June, yea that would be ok for the baby boy right.?


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you know there are 1.5 lbs. sample bags, which last a couple of days, or more, depending upon your feeding amount? Although they have a price of $2.99 on the bag, they come with a $3 off coupon. The store I go to even gives those bags away. They gave me four bags, but from the first feeding (I switched 100% all at once because my dog had crappy crap anyway) I could see it agreed with her. I only ended up using one of the samples, but am going to use the other ones anyway, so I can cut out the coupon. I mention this because you could try it that way, with samples.

Yes, 3 of the Pinnacle formulas are good for pups, but the Peak Protein formula has too much calcium.

You might want to call Breeder's Choice, too, and pretend you're inquiring about their food for the first time. They sent me some coupons. I also submitted a success story, which you can do if it works for you like it did for me, and they sent me a coupon for an entire bag of the formula of my choice, including the $60 Peak Protein!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, wait, forget about the samples, unless you can get them for free. I forgot that Breeder's Choice has an unconditional guarantee anyway, so either way you slice it, you can't lose!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

BTW, the one thing I wish was that there was DHA, chondroitin and glucosamine in the Pinnacle forumlas like the Avoderm has. Even if it's not as much as a pure supplement has, I believe the amount that Breeder's Choice puts in Avoderm is at least helpful.

FWIW, I mentioned that to them when I called, and even mentioned that even the Peak Protein formula has DHA in it from the Salmon Oil, and the response I got was, "Don't be surprised if it all gets added", which means to me that they already are considering it. But, I think the more people that call, the more apt they are to do it sooner, rather than later.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i am feeding the Pinnacle chic/oatmeal very happy with it. my pup is 10 months, so i will continue with it for another year or so. then i will go to grain free, because i believe for most adults grains aren't necessary.

to find Pinnacle if your petco or petsmart don't carry it, try to find a small feed store, they might order it special for you, thats what i do. they have contacts with most of the dog food distributors.

debbie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootBTW, the one thing I wish was that there was DHA, chondroitin and glucosamine in the Pinnacle forumlas like the Avoderm has. Even if it's not as much as a pure supplement has, I believe the amount that Breeder's Choice puts in Avoderm is at least helpful.



Generally, the amounts of these "supplements" that are added are negligible, not enough to make a difference. And we're never quite sure how much efficacy is lost in cooking and storage anyhow. They're just there for marketing. (Whole Dog Journal supports this position.) If you want to give your dog supplements, buy top-quality supplements and give them yourself.









Don't waste any extra money on food that contains them, and don't trust a dog food company to give your dog any supplements he may need. 


Finally, I don't know if Derek (Roxy84)'s post kind of got lost in the shuffle, but he makes a VERY important point. Feeding a pup food that has over 2.0% calcium is pretty crazy. And the fat content in Pinnacle Peak is far too high for average puppies.. unless maybe they're puppies that are living the Iditarod lifestyle. 

I like Pinnacle food quite a lot (especially at its price-point), and the chicken and trout formulas are, imo, fine for pups. But giving that Peak formula to a puppy is asking for trouble. Some puppies may eat it and do well on it. But many may not. And there's no way to know which kind of puppy we have upfront until it's too late. We need to read labels, do research and be careful.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomGenerally, the amounts of these "supplements" that are added are negligible, not enough to make a difference. And we're never quite sure how much efficacy is lost in cooking and storage anyhow. They're just there for marketing. (Whole Dog Journal supports this position.) If you want to give your dog supplements, buy top-quality supplements and give them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that may be true in lower line foods, it's not always true. Look at Orijen products: Standard Adult formula has 500mg, and 500mg is a standard dosage for a 50 lb. dog. Large Breed Puppy has 700mg, so that's plenty for a puppy for awhile. And that makes their price right in line with buying something like Pinnacle Chicke and Oat for $40 and $20 for a separate bottle of glucosamine.

So, I assume that since Pinnacle is a premuim food, they would probably include a decent amount when they do eventually add it, because they already have 500mg in their Avoderm line, which is a decent amount, and nothing to shake a stick at. 



> Quote:Finally, I don't know if Derek (Roxy84)'s post kind of got lost in the shuffle, but he makes a VERY important point. Feeding a pup food that has over 2.0% calcium is pretty crazy. And the fat content in Pinnacle Peak is far too high for average puppies.. unless maybe they're puppies that are living the Iditarod lifestyle.
> 
> I like Pinnacle food quite a lot (especially at its price-point), and the chicken and trout formulas are, imo, fine for pups. But giving that Peak formula to a puppy is asking for trouble. Some puppies may eat it and do well on it. But many may not. And there's no way to know which kind of puppy we have upfront until it's too late. We need to read labels, do research and be careful.


That's why I said in my post not to feed Peak Protein to a pup, but I guess you missed that, so good for the OP that you reiterated that.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Harley Girl -
Where in Ohio is Lake Milton? I live in Northeast Ohio (Cleveland suburbs) and I have seen Pinnacle at a few Holistic Pet Stores.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

It is close to Youngstown. but I did find a place that sells it not far from where I work so next time the fuzz butts need food I will be going there!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I have found with the local feed stores that are privately owned, all you have to do is ask, and they will gladly keep your brand of food in stock for you. They know it means getting the rest of your business and are always eager to please. Most feed stores are supplied by only a couple of distributors, they just can't afford to or have the room to keep every single brand in stock.

I have fed Pinnacle Chicken and Oats for quite some time now. Very pleased with it. All my dogs do very well on it.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I feed Pinnacle trout and sweet potato. Not because of the sensitive stomach but because Anton seems to be allergic to chicken. They do very well on it, no runny poops unless caused by something else. I tried duck and the dogs hated the taste of it and barely finished one bag so we are back to trout.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Harley Girl - I have found Pinnacle at IN GOOD HEALTH holistic pet store in Northfield, Ohio.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I just saw it at our petco yesterday.


----------

